# US Kindle store?



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Black Library announced availability in Jan 2017 but I'm not seeing anything yet. Plus, why only "200 bestsellers"? Ebooks don't take up warehouse space, why not everything? I hope the pricing is better than BL direct, but that's probably a vain hope. DRM? I thought BL direct had no DRM.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

let me poke a hole in that hope of yours. there is no chance in hell pricing is going to be different from standard BL prices. 
200 bestsellers is probably because its some sort of tryout. if it is succesfull they will most likely start adding more.
more and more digital media uses DRM to try (mostly in vain) to counter Internet Piracy. only a matter of time that BL started jumping that bandwagon. or maybe the DRM is a kindle thing?


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Most Kindle ebooks have DRM, but not all. I don't see much point in buying BL titles from Amazon if they're full price and still have DRM.

The real point is they're already quite late with the launch. Supposedly they're already selling in the U.K. Kindle store.


----------

